# Anyone need/want 2 for this weekend?



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

We sold our boat last year when we found out we were pregnant and haven't been able to fish much since. Our Lily is now 8 weeks old and my wife and I need to go fishing!!! If anyone would be interested in taking on 2 fisherman to split costs let me know. Driving from Spring.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone need 2? If not we may wade or hit the surfside jetty. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 14, 2015)

If you end up wade fishing let me know I will be heading out there probably friday morning. This will be my second time so always looking for somebody to go with and learn the ropes with.


----------

